#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и русская душа (Интересное интервью на Финам FM)

## Tomahawk

Буддизм и русская душа. В студии: Борис Малышев, историк-востоковед, профессор РГГУ.

----------

Aion (15.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2012), Miruka Ze (21.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.10.2012), Аньезка (23.10.2012), лесник (20.10.2012), Мохан (02.11.2012), Падма Осел (18.10.2012), Саранка (17.10.2012), Чиффа (15.10.2012), Шавырин (16.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Под конец какого-то Джобса упомянули в одном ряду с Цоем и Пелевиным.

----------

Wyrd (16.10.2012), Ондрий (18.10.2012), Юй Кан (15.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А что... Джобс буддист и думаю в Девачене сейчас.
Если не в Девачене, щас практику для него поделаем все и быстро там окажется.

----------

Aion (16.10.2012), Bob (19.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Под конец какого-то Джобса упомянули в одном ряду с Цоем и Пелевиным.


Да простят меня поклонники отечественной поп-музыки, имхо, с каким-то Цоем...  :Cool:

----------

Bob (19.10.2012), Wyrd (16.10.2012), Аньезка (23.10.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Под конец какого-то Джобса упомянули в одном ряду с Цоем и Пелевиным.


А что не так с Джобсом ?

----------


## Wyrd

> с каким-то Цоем...


истеный трал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

роде перерождение Джобса уже определено. С Цоем не поняла. А русская душа ближе к мусульманству, вообще-то. Такая же непримиримая, безапелляционная, категоричная, наивная, молодая и неопытная. Потму у России будущее чисто мусульманское. К тому и идёт всё.

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Мария Петровна (21.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> роде перерождение Джобса уже определено. С Цоем не поняла. А русская душа ближе к мусульманству, вообще-то. Такая же непримиримая, безапелляционная, категоричная, наивная, молодая и неопытная. Потму у России будущее чисто мусульманское. К тому и идёт всё.


Какие-то ужасы Вы говорите. НЕ согласна!!!!

----------

Aion (18.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012), Eugeny (18.10.2012), Аньезка (23.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.10.2012), Эделизи (20.10.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> А русская душа ближе к мусульманству, вообще-то. Такая же непримиримая, безапелляционная, категоричная, наивная, молодая и неопытная. Потому у России будущее чисто мусульманское. К тому и идёт всё.


Очень интересная свежая мысль. А почему он (поток русского сознания) ближе именно к исламу? Меня эта идея заинтриговала. Действительно, почему к исламу, а не к христианству, например, или к родноверию? Я спрашиваю без подковырок. Это, действительно, интересно.
Я люблю свежие, новые для себя идеи. Сначала я долго обсасываю один концепт бытия, пока он совсем мне не наскучит. И вдруг вычитываю какаого-нибудь философа, который предлагает совершенно новый, неожиданный для меня взгляд на вещи. Эта идея становится для меня очень интересной, как свежий ветерок новой идеи, ворвавшийся в затхлую комнату старых идей.

Помню, как долго интересовался индуизмом, этим круговоротом бытия, тождеством бытия и сознания, необходимостью гармонии с миром. И тут попалась книга Г. Джемаля "Ориентация Север". Это было что-то совершенно новое для меня, свежие идеи. Я испытал такую аттракцию! Оказывается, есть точка зрения на мир, в которой бытие и дух находятся в абсолютной оппозиции. Философия точки Гейдара Джахидовича  и все такое. Это было совершенно новое, новый концепт бытия, новые идеи.

Я очень люблю свежие идеи. Старые, засаленные, из которых я высосал уже все, что мог, знаете ли, надоедают со временем.

Вы предлагаете новую идею. Расскажите поподробнее.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я очень люблю свежие идеи. Старые, засаленные, из которых я высосал уже все, что мог, знаете ли, надоедают со временем.
> 
> Вы предлагаете новую идею. Расскажите поподробнее.


А буддизм для Вас уже устарел? :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (23.10.2012), Иван Денисов (26.10.2012), Кузьмич (20.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Всегда балдею от речи журналистов "жертвоприношение монеток".... :Smilie:  " Махаяна - Большое колесо" :Smilie:  "низовой калмыцкий буддизм"

И к профу Малышеву идти учиться буддизму нельзя......лучше от него вообще не получать никакой инфы по буддизму - есть риск потом не расхлебать привитое.

Русская душа - как всегда, нечто мистическое, трансцендентное......

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012), Иван Денисов (26.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

Что характерно, профессор горячо соглашался с любым тезисом, с любой аллюзией или метафорой, которую выдвигал ведущий. =)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012), Аньезка (23.10.2012), Кузьмич (20.12.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вообще - дядька симпатичный. С таким вести интервью - большое удовольствие..... :Smilie:  Может, какие дивиденты платют......

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

У русских и артисты лучшие в мире и язык самый богатый в мире и т.д. и т.п. и буддизм тоже должен стать самым самым. Учителя еще не дали полных Учений, а ученики уже "знают" больше Учителей.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> А буддизм для Вас уже устарел?


Буддизм дает свой интересный концепт бытия. Он замечателен тем, что только он рассматривает человека не как постоянную единицу бытия, а как динамичный изменяющийся поток. Это очень интересная идея. Но другие-то идеи тоже интересны.

К тому же надо иметь в виду, что нельзя, увлекаясь теми или иными концептами бытия, ставить их в абсолютную истину. Это всего лишь философия. Ее интересно читать, ей интересно увлекаться, ее интересно обсасывать со всех сторон. Но это только интеллектуальная гимнастика, философский дискурс. Затем также можно легко обратиться к другому концепту бытия, обсасывать теперь уже его. При этом надо держать в голове ту идею, что это всего лишь философские игры. Поиск истины ради поиска истины (ради самого пути поиска), а не ради конечной точки этого поиска.

Только практика в сакральном ключе дает внеконцептуальное постижение истины. А философский дискурс - это игра интеллекта. Но ведь эта игра ой как интересна.

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Мария Петровна (21.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

Добрый мужик))

----------

Аньезка (23.10.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Про ремонт не согласен. Все равно придется возвращаться в ту же гостиницу скорее всего.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

В целом (если игнорировать отдельные моменты, и явный садизм ведущего), видео показано к просмотру на уроках религиозной культуры в начальных классах (если такие есть, я так и не понял, ввели их, или нет).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Буддизм дает свой интересный концепт бытия. Он замечателен тем, что только он рассматривает человека не как постоянную единицу бытия, а как динамичный изменяющийся поток. Это очень интересная идея. Но другие-то идеи тоже интересны.
> 
> К тому же надо иметь в виду, что нельзя, увлекаясь теми или иными концептами бытия, ставить их в абсолютную истину. Это всего лишь философия. Ее интересно читать, ей интересно увлекаться, ее интересно обсасывать со всех сторон. Но это только интеллектуальная гимнастика, философский дискурс. Затем также можно легко обратиться к другому концепту бытия, обсасывать теперь уже его. При этом надо держать в голове ту идею, что это всего лишь философские игры. Поиск истины ради поиска истины (ради самого пути поиска), а не ради конечной точки этого поиска.


 Да, а думала, что буддизм - это практическое руководство по освобождению от страданий и достижению Просветления. Чего там обсасывать и увлекаться - завтра можем умереть и больше не родиться людьми. Сударь, Вы не слишком заигрались самсарными играми?




> Только практика в сакральном ключе дает внеконцептуальное постижение истины. А философский дискурс - это игра интеллекта. Но ведь эта игра ой как интересна.


Философия в буддизме имеет конкретую задачу. А интерес в Вашем случае - ни что иное, как страстная привязанность к играм.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

В конце интервью мешаются в кучу люди и кони, но общему позитивному настрою это не вредит.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кони и люди смещались в кучу гораздо раньше :Smilie:  И лучше никакой инфы про буддизм, чем искаженная инфа, думаю.

----------


## Мария Петровна

Жаль, что долгое пребывание на форуме действительно превращается в философские интеллектуальные игры, а не практические наставления по практике...
времени и так мало, а еще тратить его на субкультуру, ничего общего с реальностью не имеющую...чтобы ум жевал мета-философскую жевачку....

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Жаль, что долгое пребывание на форуме действительно превращается в философские интеллектуальные игры, а не практические наставления по практике...


Практики вряд ли будут тратить своё время на форумные дебаты ( любой форум).

----------

Сергей Ч (21.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Практики вряд ли будут тратить своё время на форумные дебаты ( любой форум).


Разные бывают практики. :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> А что... Джобс буддист и думаю в Девачене сейчас.


С какого он вдруг в Девачен попал.

----------


## Аньезка

Мне лекция понравилась. И профессор тоже. Видно, что он добрый, и поэтому все время как бы соглашается с ведущим)
Но что у него с ударениями?
ваджр*А*яна
мирян*И*н
йог*И*н меня вообще добил)))

----------

Падма Осел (23.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (25.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Ну и конечно, буддизм у него весь шоколадно-конфетный. Все всех принимают и уважают. Видно, что с  Sucheeinennick профессор не общался  :Big Grin:  И свидетелем ваджраяно-хинаянских баттлов не был))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Но что у него с ударениями?
> ваджр*А*яна
> мирян*И*н
> йог*И*н меня вообще добил)))


Это видимо академический проф. сленг. Как ос*У*жденный у прокуроров.  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (23.10.2012), Pedma Kalzang (25.10.2012), Аньезка (23.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (25.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Послушал интервью. Не понравилось: "дзогчен ещё называют учение Карма Кагью" (из 51 минуты записи). 
Уровень уже понятен. И половина интервью в таком же стиле, по фильмам Рогожкина. Лучше бы пригласили какого-либо живого буддиста для беседы.

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Kit (20.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, наконец-то :Smilie:  Я так и подозревала, что дается студентам по поводу буддизма :Smilie:  ВОт такие студенты потом приходят на форум и ссылаются на своих профессоров. Хорошо- если приходят - их могут тут поправить хоть. А так, думаю, такой профессор является пунктом нехватки заслуг студента, чтобы тот встретился как следует с Учением.

Плохо, что дядька симпатичный. Добрый такой, не противоречит. Студенты его послушают. И составят железное представление о буддизме.

----------

AlexThunder (11.11.2012), Тао (27.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Русская душа - как всегда, нечто мистическое, трансцендентное......


Всё, что кто и где не понял- мистическое , ещё и транцендентное в России. Как дети живут чувствами и эмоциями. Для того , чтобы понять нужны мозги и анализ. На "авось" буддизм не полдучится освоить, и по принципу" кажется " придется уповать на аллаха или на Христа.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну и конечно, буддизм у него весь шоколадно-конфетный. Все всех принимают и уважают. Видно, что с  Sucheeinennick профессор не общался  И свидетелем ваджраяно-хинаянских баттлов не был))


Так и воспринимают буддизм- шоколадным, приторным, м тут так же воспринимают...прочитали одну книжку- буддиситами стали. Читать- мало...

----------


## Топпер

> Так и воспринимают буддизм- шоколадным, приторным, м тут так же воспринимают...прочитали одну книжку- буддиситами стали. Читать- мало...


А что ещё нужно?

----------

Сергей Хос (19.12.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А что ещё нужно?


С таким же успехом можно прочитать какой-нибудь алфавит сложного языка, от этого языком не овладеют.

----------


## Топпер

> С таким же успехом можно прочитать какой-нибудь алфавит сложного языка, от этого языком не овладеют.


С каким успехом? Вы можете написать конкретно, что ещё нужно?

----------

Нико (20.12.2012)

----------

